# 7 hp Impeller relpacement



## Estam (Feb 6, 2021)

Hi all. Need a few tips on replacing an impeller. Model MTD 31AS3DDE729. The impeller is a 731 04218 and have checked with lord google and unable to find any details on how to remove the shaft. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Many thanks..... .


----------



## RAOUL225 (Jan 24, 2020)

Click the link and enter your model # in the space provided. You will find the parts schematic for your snowblower along with the owner manual.





Sites-mtdproductsca-Site


MTD Parts




www.mtdproducts.ca


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

if you have the whole auger assembly out of the machine you hammer the front roll pin out. clean any rust from the impeller shaft lube it with some oil of some sort like wd40 slide impeller towards the auger assembly. then remove the other roll pin and then slide the impeller off. if the impeller is broken a saws all would likely be quicker since it is plastic but either way you will still likely fight with the roll pins.


----------



## Estam (Feb 6, 2021)

Thanks for the info. I have removed the bearing housings each end of the auger shafts and thought by looking at the diagram that the impeller shaft would pull straight out. It moves around by won't pull out. Any suggestions please.


----------



## Estam (Feb 6, 2021)

24" - 2 stage - 3 speed - Model 3DD


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

post pics of the impeller. there should be a roll pin on each side of the impeller that are likely rusted into place. why are you taking it all apart?


----------



## Estam (Feb 6, 2021)

Thanks, understand about the pins, just trying to bench the shaft. 

The impeller is cracked and have ordered a new one. Looking at the diagram there is a spline on one end of the impeller shaft that fits into the drive bearing assembly, the other end is the worm that goes into the auger transmission box.

I was assuming the spline just pulls out from the impeller drive bearing which shows to have a receiver for the shaft's spline that just pulled out.

I want to give it a good pull but thought I would check with the experts first.

Many thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Estam (Feb 6, 2021)

Few pictures


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

the splines are for the pulley adapter and are at the very end of the shaft only. the roll pins are what hold the impeller in place which is why there is 2. i in the front and 1 in the back


----------



## Estam (Feb 6, 2021)

All I'm trying to do is remove the shaft so I can work on it on my bench. It needs to be removed as I have to slide the impeller on the shaft. I'm having trouble removing the shaft from the spline end.


----------



## Estam (Feb 6, 2021)

Your picture shows the spline end, does it just pull out?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

you need to take the pulley off first. those spines are under the pulley adapter. you need to separate the bucket from the tractor to get at it.


----------



## Estam (Feb 6, 2021)

Thanks, now it sounds like work. ;-)

I see the spline is attached to the pulley, how does the shaft with the spline pull out?

Can I remove the augers and the auger shaft first? I have the auger shaft end bearings removed but not sure how to remove the impeller shaft end (worm) from the gearbox.

Thanks for your assistance.....


----------



## Estam (Feb 6, 2021)

Thanks for your help crazzywolfie, it must be tough being the only one on this site.
I'm sending a link that shows what I'm talking about taking about removing the auger and impeller assembly from the front. Can you confirm this is the correct procedure on my model 3DD? On this video it shows towards the end. Many thanks.






Mtd Snowblower - Snowblower Not Throwing Snow - Repair Parts | Repair Clinic


Here are the most common reasons your MTD snowblower isn't throwing snow - and the parts & instructions to fix the problem yourself. We make fixing things easier!




www.repairclinic.com


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

Like crazzywolfie is saying, you have to go on the other side (inside the belt cover) and remove bolt #40 and washer #43, pulley #49 and splined hub #44, then if bearing and hub isn't rusted the entire "T" of augers and impeller shafts will pull out along with the plastic impeller fan you want to replace as one unit. The impeller will not remain in the tube like the repair clinic video you linked.








The above is all on the other side of the bucket, inside the belt cover area.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Estam (Feb 6, 2021)

Thanks so much, I'll be pulling it apart tomorrow separating the bucket. 
Regards....


----------



## Estam (Feb 6, 2021)

Thanks for the info job done and working. Lifted and stood blower on its bucket and could see the bolt center of the pulley from the bottom, remove the spring then remove bolt and the auger assy fell down leaving behind the pulley. Reassembly reverse. Not necessary to remove chute or belt cover or separate the bucket from the drive assy. Hope this helps anyone in the future.


----------

